# Lead spoons?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone have this mold in 2, 3, or 4oz? Anyone interested in making some spoons for me? Even if you do not have the mold, I would be willing to purchase the mold, and we could come up with a reasonable price. I need about 100 each (per year LOL) of the 2 & 3oz.


http://www.do-itmolds.com/products/...3440070.61.145.38&category=casting_spoon_lure


----------



## "EYE" DOCTOR (Apr 16, 2005)

I dont have the molds and i think it would be cost prohibitive for you unless you plan to use or sell thousands.Approx. price list as follows for the stuff you would need.

$37.00 for 2oz mold
$37.00 for 3oz mold
$30.00 for 200 hooks
$10.00 for 200 split rings
$10.00 for 100 3oz inserts
$8.00 for 100 2oz inserts
----------------------
$132.00 for 200 unfinished spoons thats $0.66 per spoon and that sounds good but when you factor in lead, paint, labor and shipping they they would be at least triple that. Im sure you can find somebody who already has the stuff to make them who can do it a lot cheaper.


----------

